# Hi!



## hpz (27 März 2015)

Ich lurke schon seit einiger Zeit im Forum rum und dachte da kann ich auch mal Hallo sagen (das tu ich natürlich nicht, um meinen Postcount zu erhöhen, ) 

Schönen Abend!


----------



## General (28 März 2015)

Willkommen auf CB


----------



## Hehnii (29 März 2015)

Hallo und *Herzlich Willkommen* hier!


----------



## data.echo (5 Juli 2015)

Weiterhin viel Spaß!


----------

